# Levi and Christenberry to Elite?



## bowhuntercoop

As far as i know its a rumor. Idk if elite would throw em the coin that Mathews does.


----------



## STRICNINE

What does it matter which bow they use? Seriously. lol

Give those guys a match stick and some string and they'll find a way to win with it. lol


----------



## reylamb

Darin it wouldn't suprise me.........very doubtful for Levi to go that route.


----------



## Garceau

BStokes said:


> Has anyone else heard that Levi and Christenberry are going to be shooting an Elite next year?


Yep.....i have. From a very credible source.

Elite/Scott/CBE have plenty of cash!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli

The way I heard it, Christenberry already shoots for Elite. His Mathews contract expired 8/4 and he went to Elite.

Who knows if that's credible or not..... Levi would surprise me though.


----------



## Garceau

tmorelli said:


> The way I heard it, Christenberry already shoots for Elite. His Mathews contract expired 8/4 and he went to Elite.
> 
> Who knows if that's credible or not..... Levi would surprise me though.


I wonder if he is shooting one in IBO this weekend?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BStokes

tmorelli said:


> The way I heard it, Christenberry already shoots for Elite. His Mathews contract expired 8/4 and he went to Elite.
> 
> Who knows if that's credible or not..... Levi would surprise me though.


Things may look different next year, it would be interesting.


----------



## archerdad

didn't Levi try to switch to PSE last year?


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

On bowjunky pics for today from the IBO chrisenberry is shooting a Mathews


----------



## Kstigall

Word on the street is that Mathews dropped Christenberry AND Levi so they could afford to pick up the Stig..........


----------



## ba3darcher

I heard this as well, only time will tell. If so Elite is really trying to make its mark with the tournament shooters.


----------



## carlosii

does Elite have that kind of coin? i could see PSE or G5 maybe, but i'd be just a bit skeptical of Elite.


----------



## Garceau

Elite has plenty of coin - Crawford is a marketing genius, thats where he came out of. Could be rolling the dice a little - bring a few good guys on, sales go up - hard to say. Nobody will ever know the real details.

I was told flat out, that a few informed Mathews of the switch, because Elite offered more -


----------



## tmorelli

Luv2shoot3D said:


> On bowjunky pics for today from the IBO chrisenberry is shooting a Mathews


Yep. Just saw that too. 

So, at least the version I heard wasn't accurate.


----------



## tmorelli

Garceau said:


> Elite has plenty of coin - Crawford is a marketing genius, thats where he came out of. Could be rolling the dice a little - bring a few good guys on, sales go up - hard to say. -


I'd like to see that coin and genius applied to building something other than a tired two track binary on a KS riser.... build some bows, then go get some shooters. JMHO.


----------



## Garceau

tmorelli said:


> I'd like to see that coin and genius applied to building something other than a tired two track binary on a KS riser.... build some bows, then go get some shooters. JMHO.


I cant comment on that of course. Not my area.....but who knows!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhuntercoop

2 track binary works. Simple as that. Don't fix something that ain't broke my man!


----------



## MR get greedy

Elite doesn't have the money and I know this for a fact. Levi if you're doing this just for the money then that's stupid. Stay with Mathews they are proven and have done great things for you as so you've done for them. Elite is trying to full everyone by buying up every company they can but in all reality they can't afford it. Hell they can't afford to pay there small suppliers thus the long wait times on bows. I'm not trying to bash anyone but I have my main goal is to plead to Levi please don't leave Mathews stay and finish your legacy.


----------



## Crow Terminator

That would be very interesting. I wonder which bow they would pick in their current lineup, or if Elite would actually come out with a better target bow? I had the Tour for a little while and it didn't jive well with me...I thought it more of an indoor archery bow than a 3D bow. Then again, I'm not a giant like Levi...so at my draw length, the Tour was very slow, but may be just right for him in ASA shooting. Levi already shoots CBE/Scott products, and they are affiliated with Elite now. I believe the same company owns all 3 of them.


----------



## jimb

If this happens then I guess we will find out if 2 track binarys can hold their own with other cam types. Because if Levi stops winning then the bow has something to do with it.


----------



## tmorelli

jimb said:


> If this happens then I guess we will find out if 2 track binarys can hold their own with other cam types. Because if Levi stops winning then the bow has something to do with it.


Griggs, Hayden and Koch have proven the bows will shoot. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhill

MR get greedy said:


> Elite doesn't have the money and I know this for a fact. Levi if you're doing this just for the money then that's stupid. Stay with Mathews they are proven and have done great things for you as so you've done for them. Elite is trying to full everyone by buying up every company they can but in all reality they can't afford it. Hell they can't afford to pay there small suppliers thus the long wait times on bows. I'm not trying to bash anyone but I have my main goal is to plead to Levi please don't leave Mathews stay and finish your legacy.


Got to spend money to make money my man... with elite buying CBE and Scott that is a great move. just look on here how many target/3d guys shoot CBE sights and scott releases. then look on bow junky and see how many shoot the same combo. one these product lines begin to rake in the cash they will turn out products faster then your stating.


----------



## mhill

Why does bowtech not have any Target/3d pro staff? I know they dont make a target bow but arent they missing out on exposure at 3d events.


----------



## J Whittington

Elite has the $$$ they own cbe...that's a big company


----------



## NY911

MR get greedy said:


> Elite doesn't have the money and I know this for a fact. Levi if you're doing this just for the money then that's stupid. Stay with Mathews they are proven and have done great things for you as so you've done for them. Elite is trying to full everyone by buying up every company they can but in all reality they can't afford it. Hell they can't afford to pay there small suppliers thus the long wait times on bows. I'm not trying to bash anyone but I have my main goal is to plead to Levi please don't leave Mathews stay and finish your legacy.



Says Mr GET GREEDY......LOL


----------



## Garceau

mhill said:


> Why does bowtech not have any Target/3d pro staff? I know they dont make a target bow but arent they missing out on exposure at 3d events.


They are always at tge ASA from a vendor standpoint. But not a ton of shooters shooting them in comparison.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas

So Elite has a $100,000.00 plus to drop, plus whatever expenses and bonuses? And Samantha?


----------



## Bo Bob

tmorelli said:


> Griggs, Hayden and Koch proven the bows will shoot.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Plus Timmy Ewers has won a few indoor national championships and outdoor national championships in field archery, with a world record I think on the animal side of the field game.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Elite a fine manufactuer and glad to see them supporting the top pros. Actually have a good contingency program for amatuers.

You wont find a better CEO than Pete Crawford. Elite in it to win it.

Those Elite bows will shoot. I remember Dave Barnsdale shooting a Elite Tour.
DB


----------



## Garceau

SonnyThomas said:


> So Elite has a $100,000.00 plus to drop, plus whatever expenses and bonuses? And Samantha?


Alot more than that i bet.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimmyP

I heard a different rumor it had to do with prime ,then I heard the elite rumor to.time will tell.i also seen one of the top Hoyt shooters in a long conversation with a a guy that picks the shooters for another company.i am sure many changes will be made.time tells all


----------



## Bo Bob

Rumors like this circulate this time of the year.


----------



## Grant Downunder

Until you all see an official press release you all are just speculating. The sport does not need all these remours.I can assure you that both of them are shooting Mathews this weekend at the IBO worlds


----------



## Daniel Boone

Bo Bob said:


> Rumors like this circulate this time of the year.


Yes they do and its amazing how many really happen. Its a small world this archery community.
DB


----------



## Garceau

Grant Downunder said:


> Until you all see an official press release you all are just speculating. The sport does not need all these remours.I can assure you that both of them are shooting Mathews this weekend at the IBO worlds


Curious....why doesnt the sport need them? Nothing is hurt here.



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli

Christenberry is definitely shooting a Mathews at IBO and is definitely still under contract with Mathews. I'm thinking the rumors were just rumors.

The rumors about Levi leaving seem to be perennial. For the last 2-3 years he's been headed to my favorite mfr..... yet he still rocks that black and yellow like its going out of style. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau

I never heard the end date of anyones current contract.

I also never heard PSE come up this year. 

Im sure the Levi/Sam package isnt a cheap one for any company

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherXXX300

I thought Levi was rumored to want to shoot PSE...


----------



## Crow Terminator

It might be pure coincidence, or maybe it never did have one listed in the first place...but Levi's Name the Game TV show website doesn't list a bow manufacturer sponsor on the page as of right now. Most shows are quick to list/promote their sponsors. Is that mere coincidence or was Mathews never an official sponsor of the show?


----------



## dcaudle1

Crow Terminator said:


> It might be pure coincidence, or maybe it never did have one listed in the first place...but Levi's Name the Game TV show website doesn't list a bow manufacturer sponsor on the page as of right now. Most shows are quick to list/promote their sponsors. Is that mere coincidence or was Mathews never an official sponsor of the show?


There was also a PSE commercial aired during his last show. This is the first time I had ever seen this occur!


----------



## field14

Bo Bob said:


> Plus Timmy Ewers has won a few indoor national championships and outdoor national championships in field archery, with a world record I think on the animal side of the field game.


In the PRO Division? I thought he was AMBHFS, which is the AMATEUR division.
I don't think there is such a thing as a "World Record" on the Animal Side of the field game...and if there was, then Jesse Broadwater holds it with only 2 points "down" from the 588 max total. Tim may hold the National record for AMBHFS for the animal round, but that would be it; not a WORLD record.

field14 (Tom D).


----------



## itbeso

field14 said:


> In the PRO Division? I thought he was AMBHFS, which is the AMATEUR division.
> I don't think there is such a thing as a "World Record" on the Animal Side of the field game...and if there was, then Jesse Broadwater holds it with only 2 points "down" from the 588 max total. Tim may hold the National record for AMBHFS for the animal round, but that would be it; not a WORLD record.
> 
> field14 (Tom D).


I think it's only one down , Tom.


----------



## carlosii

tmorelli said:


> Christenberry is definitely shooting a Mathews at IBO


and was leading the first day if i read it right.


----------



## lunglancer

archerdad said:


> didn't Levi try to switch to PSE last year?


That was a rumor just like this one is.


----------



## Bo Bob

field14 said:


> In the PRO Division? I thought he was AMBHFS, which is the AMATEUR division.
> I don't think there is such a thing as a "World Record" on the Animal Side of the field game...and if there was, then Jesse Broadwater holds it with only 2 points "down" from the 588 max total. Tim may hold the National record for AMBHFS for the animal round, but that would be it; not a WORLD record.
> 
> field14 (Tom D).


Maybe so. I do know he shoots in the bow hunter division. I know he shoots those pins well enough to hold toe to toe with the Pros.


----------



## nhns4

We will see I guess


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

Might not be as big of news but I am going to ELITE this year lol


----------



## threelakes

OMG. way to go archeryadiction yours is the first post here that speaks the truth and has all the facts. lol goodluck with your new bow


----------



## elkhunter

The proof is in the puddin' ladies n' gentlemen --- we will all see "who is wearing what" at Newberry next Fenruary, and there will not only be changes in the pro ranks, but also amateur ranks.

Newberry --- Bring it on !!!


----------



## reylamb

Darrin has always had close ties with Scott/CBE, which is why it would not suprise me if he jumped to Elite.

Most contracts have typically ended Sept 30, or thereabouts, with the new contracts starting OCT 1.....or thereabouts.

I also wouldn't be suprised to see a few guys moving over to Elite, PSE, or someone from Mathews/Hoyt next year either.....


----------



## SMshootsmathews

I heard A LOT of people are switching, not just Levi and Darin. I've heard Jospeh Goza and a few more also.
I've also heard there have been some internal changes in Hoyt...so don't count that out either. 
My money is that Levi and Samantha will go to PSE...I think that maybe elite has the money for Darin, but not Levi and Samantha.


----------



## Kstigall

Food for thought........
Gold and brown is old and worn looking. Great colors for some "ruddy" looking guys but lets face it not particularly cheerful and sexy. Samantha DESERVES better!! Besides SHE made the shoot down at the Classic not her slacking husband! He was changing diapers while his wife was hard at work! Soooooooooo, the real question is what colors does Samantha want to fly next year? If hubby can't get the job done then he can change the dipes while Samantha upgrades her wardrobe AND focuses on closing out the shoot downs.

If momma isn't happy then no one is happy! If momma says "red and black" or even orange then hubby will tow the line............... 

If Elite signs Darrin that will have "married up" big time!!!!!!!!


----------



## bsharkey

this is like a bad soap opera 
:moviecorn


----------



## x-killer1

I was told by a very reliable source that mathews dropped levi and christenberry to pick up the upcoming pro joby shaw


----------



## stoz

Elite has a good amatuer contingency program? Until its time to pay...


----------



## montigre

x-killer1 said:


> I was told by a very reliable source that mathews dropped levi and christenberry to pick up the upcoming pro joby shaw



And you are who??? .......


----------



## Kstigall

Hmmm, there's a lot of green on Levi's truck. New Breed in his future? 

Wait! Levi's are denim.......... L. Morgan is going with Elite for sure! Possibly G5........ Unless Samantha prefers red and black.


----------



## Garceau

Kent - if any major manufacturer changes colors next year your predictions will be all outta whack!


----------



## 3rdplace

Looks like Bobby Ketcher is going to PSE by his FB posts.


----------



## CMA121885

I was told that at the ATA show Levi talked to elite about shooting their bows then since he's already a Scott/cbe shooter. 

I just called the same person that gave me that info and asked if he will be shooting elite this year and the response I got was "remember the convo I told you about at the ATA"....


----------



## ccumming

NY911 said:


> Says Mr GET GREEDY......LOL


I was thinking the same thing! 
Fannboy much?!?


----------



## bow-legged

I heard that Mathews dropped Levi so they could afford Jimmy BIG TIME,


----------



## juke711

Didn't cash out to the amatuer that won two legs of last years triple crown then won the worlds at seven springs!!!! MHC


----------



## Daniel Boone

stoz said:


> Elite has a good amatuer contingency program? Until its time to pay...


First I have heard of them not paying. Rules and guidelines for contengncy must be followed. My buddys have all received there checks.
DB


----------



## stoz

Daniel Boone said:


> First I have heard of them not paying. Rules and guidelines for contengncy must be followed. My buddys have all received there checks.
> DB


Yes, I know same guy in mhc didn't get paid.


----------



## Daniel Boone

stoz said:


> Yes, I know same guy in mhc didn't get paid.


Did he follow the rules and guidlines? I bet there two sides to this story. 

They dont pay ever event or class. Contengncy classes and rules are posted on there website.

I helped draw it up in the beginning. Pete always hit me as a man of his word and believe he loves seeing Elite in winners circle.
DB


----------



## CMA121885

I followed the guidelines and didn't get my check. My rep has been working on it since Paris.


----------



## candymaker13

elkhunter said:


> The proof is in the puddin' ladies n' gentlemen --- we will all see "who is wearing what" at Newberry next Fenruary, and there will not only be changes in the pro ranks, but also amateur ranks.
> 
> Newberry --- Bring it on !!!


Heck yea can't wait


----------



## hoytxcutter

They do have a pro staff shooter.


mhill said:


> Why does bowtech not have any Target/3d pro staff? I know they dont make a target bow but arent they missing out on exposure at 3d events.


----------



## Jame

hoytxcutter said:


> They do have a pro staff shooter.


That shoots professionally????


----------



## TargetTrouble

Jame said:


> That shoots professionally????



They don't have many Pro shooters because they will not pay for any pro contracts or pay the pro cont. money and say it is because they want to help the non-pro shooters. I was told it is because of the same reason this thread is going. Pros are going to go to who ever is paying the big money and the Non-Pros are more loyal. I don't blame the as much apros for wanting the money, Heck we all want as much as we can get to cover expenses. Not that I have done a good job of it in a couple of years.


----------



## jimb

TargetTrouble said:


> They don't have many Pro shooters because they will not pay for any pro contracts or pay the pro cont. money and say it is because they want to help the non-pro shooters. I was told it is because of the same reason this thread is going. Pros are going to go to who ever is paying the big money and the Non-Pros are more loyal. I don't blame the as much apros for wanting the money, Heck we all want as much as we can get to cover expenses. Not that I have done a good job of it in a couple of years.


What are they doing to help non-pro shooters besides the military incentives?


----------



## Jame

My problem is they will support a proffessional bull rider and a UFC fighter but not a proffessional archer. Seems strange to me. It can't be because we aren't loyal. Lot of proffessional have been shooting for Mathews, Hoyt or pse for yrs. once in awhile an archer leaves because of corporate changes in the company, financial changes the company's have made or the archer can better them and there family finacially by a significant amount. Can't blame them there. 
There's other reason bowtec refuses to get in the game like Msthew, Hoyt, Pse, Elite etc. I won't give my opinion on why I think they won't but its definitely not because of loyalty. 
Jame


----------



## Chase Hatcher

mhill said:


> Why does bowtech not have any Target/3d pro staff? I know they dont make a target bow but arent they missing out on exposure at 3d events.


Bowtech does make a target bow. The specialist 37.5" A-A, 7.5" BH.


----------



## reylamb

Jame said:


> My problem is they will support a proffessional bull rider and a UFC fighter but not a proffessional archer. Seems strange to me. It can't be because we aren't loyal. Lot of proffessional have been shooting for Mathews, Hoyt or pse for yrs. once in awhile an archer leaves because of corporate changes in the company, financial changes the company's have made or the archer can better them and there family finacially by a significant amount. Can't blame them there.
> There's other reason bowtec refuses to get in the game like Msthew, Hoyt, Pse, Elite etc. I won't give my opinion on why I think they won't but its definitely not because of loyalty.
> Jame


I completely get why Bowtech sponsors Bullriding and UFC guys.....way more exposrue than professional archery......way more....by a long shot..

And they get exposure to non-archers in the process.


----------



## J Whittington

Raylamb I see your point but Jame's is very valid. What does PBR (not the beer) and UFC have to do with archery? NOTHING! that's why its silly exact same thing as a gun shop selling high end purses and dresses


----------



## rodney482

ArcherXXX300 said:


> I thought Levi was rumored to want to shoot PSE...


He wanted to shoot for anyone but Mathews..

It took threats to keep him where he is at.

It had more to do with Maxwell than Matt.. It was my understanding Levi had never even met Matt.


----------



## reylamb

J Whittington said:


> Raylamb I see your point but Jame's is very valid. What does PBR (not the beer) and UFC have to do with archery? NOTHING! that's why its silly exact same thing as a gun shop selling high end purses and dresses


PBR and UFC have nothing to do with archery......but just look at the potential customer base that has never shot a bow, never thought about archery, that may become interested by seeing their favorite cowboy or UFC guy with a bowtech logo on.....what bow do you think they are going to want to go look at?????

From a marketing standpoint it is valid, and is working very well, and I am not even a Bowtech fan. I know they used to take a trailer to the PBR and UFC events, and in the trailer were setup bows and targets folks could shoot. They may have even had a DART system in there, I don't remember. What better way to expand your reach than to offer something to folks that may or may not have ever touched a bow in their life....have them shoot your bows at other events....

Why try to reach a target archery market that already knows who you are? I have never been convinced, and I doubt I ever will be, that target archery does squat for overall bow sales for a company. Heck, Bowtech is among the top 4....and we both know what they do not do for target archery as far as the pros are concerned.....

I would be willing to bet that I could find more local bowhunters that could tell you the results of the latest UFC than I can local bowhunters that can tell you who won the Classic this year.....

I would be willing to bet more bowhunters know Levi for his show than for his dominance in 3D......stictly bowhunters here, not bowhunters that are also target archers....
Now that you mention it, selling high end purses and dresses might be a new business model for shops.....get momma in the door to by a handbag or dress....momma is happy, and maybe dad can buy a bow...or gun...or something.....you might be onto something there!!!!!


----------



## rodney482

Target archery is soooooo tiny why would you invest in it?

Bowhunting is where the $$$ is at. Most bowhunters have never heard of Levi.

UFC/PBR were smart choices for Bowtech.

Reach millions of people in a short period of time.


----------



## okarcher

Funny thing is everyone knows Mathews, Hoyt & PSE and they use bowhunters and Archers in general to promote thier product. I understand bowtech wanting to hit other markets but you can't tell me a "cause I am one " bunch of cowboys at a rodeo don't already know something about bowhunting and hunting in general. Don't really think thats taking it to the unknown masses there. Drive thru the parking lot of the PBR and you'll see as many antler or camo stickers in the rear windows as you would a bronc or bull. As far as UFC goes most people can only name about 5 of those guys tops. I can't and I watch it on a regularly and never see a bow comercial. I think bow companies should support those who make it possible for them to even have a business. Bowhunters(Archers!) yep thats the real people who grow this sport and introduce new people who in turn by bow, who in turn keeps them in business. Again advertisement is great and good to spread it around the exposure is good. But support the people who support you.


----------



## Jame

Proofs in the pudding fellas. When Mathews first came out they went and picked up a lot of professional archers. Got a good team. Look where it got them. Awesome exposure and the leading bow company un the US for a long time and probably still are. They didn't go after bull riders or UFC fighters. Between hunting shows, commercials and target archers they blew up as a top company. Why do you think they keep a large pro staff. Why does Hoyt and pse always revert back to a pro staff, because thy know it works for selling there equipment. 
I have nothing against them going after other markets. Honestly it's a great idea. I'm all about introducing new people into archery.

Bowtec refuses to have a pro shoot there equipment. Why??? Who knows other than they might have engineers that don't want our input on how we all think they can improve there equipment. Maybe it needs improvement maybe not but why not have a small pro staff. Support from top companies is how we get to keep shooting in the organizations we love to compete in. If you know you won't be able to shoot a bowtec as a pro then why do it as an amateur. 

I am so glad companies like new breed and elite are getting a pro staff together even though they are quite small. It's awesome and I applaud them for it. I really applaud Mathews for what thy have done for 3d archery and myself. Kudos to all the companies that support target archery.


All I have to say to everyone who disagrees win my post is proof is in the pudding. Look at the leading organizations and what's one common denominator, support of professional archers.
Jame


----------



## 12sonly

The money is in hunting shows,everyone wants to see what Tom maranda, Jackie bushman , Michael Waddell ,and other sportsman are shooting. Hoyt dropped a bunch of shooters to promote there bow on hunting shows. That free advertising for archery shops. Look how many mathews commercials you see during a hunting show they sponsor. Don't see no bowtech commercials when watching UFC or PBR.


----------



## Jame

12sonly said:


> The money is in hunting shows,everyone wants to see what Tom maranda, Jackie bushman , Michael Waddell ,and other sportsman are shooting. Hoyt dropped a bunch of shooters to promote there bow on hunting shows. That free advertising for archery shops.


Hoyt's bringing it back this coming year. They realized it was the wrong move. 3d archery and target archery go hand in hand.


Think about it. Are you gonna trust waddels opinion over jesse broadwaters? 

I know not everyone knows Jesse broadwater but most hunters know someone who shoots some form of target archery and will trust there opinion over a tv shows opinion. 

Don't get me wrong. Hunting shows help sell more bows than target archery I'm sure but target archers sell lot more than we are given credit or. No matter if you are a professional or amateur.


----------



## Garceau

Back in about 98 at a nahc cabelas shoot in ASA is when i heard of and saw the push by Mathews to have EVERYONE 

They had booth and i believe it was 3K contingency to anyone that won with a Mathews. People were damn near swapping over bows in the parking lot.

A few shoots after that everyone had a mathews, everyone had the cream colored polo with red colors and mathews logo.



Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12sonly

Jame said:


> Hoyt's bringing it back this coming year. They realized it was the wrong move. 3d archery and target archery go hand in hand.
> 
> 
> Think about it. Are you gonna trust waddels opinion over jesse broadwaters?
> 
> I know not everyone knows Jesse broadwater but most hunters know someone who shoots some form of target archery and will trust there opinion over a tv shows opinion.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Hunting shows help sell more bows than target archery I'm sure but target archers sell lot more than we are given credit or. No matter if you are a professional or amateur.



I hunt and shoot 3d. I agree with you but , more people that hunt can tell you who and what type of bow Ted nugent shoot over who won last years PBR championship. I think bowtech is chasing the wrong market.


----------



## tmorelli

Jame said:


> Proofs in the pudding fellas. When Mathews first came out they went and picked up a lot of professional archers. Got a good team. Look where it got them. Awesome exposure and the leading bow company un the US for a long time and probably still are. They didn't go after bull riders or UFC fighters. Between hunting shows, commercials and target archers they blew up as a top company. Why do you think they keep a large pro staff. Why does Hoyt and pse always revert back to a pro staff, because thy know it works for selling there equipment.
> I have nothing against them going after other markets. Honestly it's a great idea. I'm all about introducing new people into archery.
> 
> Bowtec refuses to have a pro shoot there equipment. Why??? Who knows other than they might have engineers that don't want our input on how we all think they can improve there equipment. Maybe it needs improvement maybe not but why not have a small pro staff. Support from top companies is how we get to keep shooting in the organizations we love to compete in. If you know you won't be able to shoot a bowtec as a pro then why do it as an amateur.
> 
> I am so glad companies like new breed and elite are getting a pro staff together even though they are quite small. It's awesome and I applaud them for it. I really applaud Mathews for what thy have done for 3d archery and myself. Kudos to all the companies that support target archery.
> 
> 
> All I have to say to everyone who disagrees win my post is proof is in the pudding. Look at the leading organizations and what's one common denominator, support of professional archers.
> Jame


Amen.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12sonly

I wish both of the the best ,no matter what company they shoot for. Archery need more people like them.


----------



## Supermag1

J Whittington said:


> Raylamb I see your point but Jame's is very valid. What does PBR (not the beer) and UFC have to do with archery? NOTHING! that's why its silly exact same thing as a gun shop selling high end purses and dresses


The demographic of those that watch the PBR and UFC is one that Bowtech wants to market to and they've got huge exposure on TV. If you don't believe that PBR fans are part of the demographic, look at how well Mossy Oak did by throwing a bunch of money at all aspects of the sport (naming rights on a world champion bull, sponsor a world champion rider, and sponsored a section of many events), to this day people still talk about that bull using the MO name.


----------



## Jame

Supermag1 said:


> The demographic of those that watch the PBR and UFC is one that Bowtech wants to market to and they've got huge exposure on TV. If you don't believe that PBR fans are part of the demographic, look at how well Mossy Oak did by throwing a bunch of money at all aspects of the sport (naming rights on a world champion bull, sponsor a world champion rider, and sponsored a section of many events), to this day people still talk about that bull using the MO name.


Not arguing that one bit but still Mathews has proven it works. Facts and numbers are there


----------



## jimb

I see nothing wrong with Bowtech advertising in other markets, I also think that a company that makes a living from selling archery equipment should support the shooting sports of archery. I enjoy target archery and I will not buy a bow from a company that does not help target archers. It would not hurt them to have a few archers on a shooting staff.


----------



## Jame

jimb said:


> I see nothing wrong with Bowtech advertising in other markets, I also think that a company that makes a living from selling archery equipment should support the shooting sports of archery. I enjoy target archery and I will not buy a bow from a company that does not help target archers. It would not hurt them to have a few archers on a shooting staff.


Amen. That's my whole gripe


----------



## 12sonly

Agree 100%


----------



## n2bows

jimb said:


> I see nothing wrong with Bowtech advertising in other markets, I also think that a company that makes a living from selling archery equipment should support the shooting sports of archery. I enjoy target archery and I will not buy a bow from a company that does not help target archers. It would not hurt them to have a few archers on a shooting staff.


I agree 100%. And I will also NEVER promote or support a bow company that does not support target archery.


----------



## bhtr3d

Supermag1 said:


> The demographic of those that watch the PBR and UFC is one that Bowtech wants to market to and they've got huge exposure on TV. If you don't believe that PBR fans are part of the demographic, look at how well Mossy Oak did by throwing a bunch of money at all aspects of the sport (naming rights on a world champion bull, sponsor a world champion rider, and sponsored a section of many events), to this day people still talk about that bull using the MO name.


.......

Never heard of any bull named mo.........but a famous bull is more like bodacious. .....that a bull that people talk about even 15 years later.


----------



## Supermag1

bhtr3d said:


> .......
> 
> Never heard of any bull named mo.........but a famous bull is more like bodacious. .....that a bull that people talk about even 15 years later.


Mossy Oak Mudslinger was one of the all time great bulls. Mentioning bodacious as the only famous bull is like saying Randy Ulmer was the only good 3D shooter back then and forgetting about Burley Hall.


----------



## JeffShrugged

rodney482 said:


> Target archery is soooooo tiny why would you invest in it?
> 
> Bowhunting is where the $$$ is at...


This is kind of a depressing fact. Sometimes I feel like I am the only one on Archery Talk that doesn't hunt. For me personally, archery is all about field and 3D. When I watch Bow Junky videos I pay a lot of attention to who is shooting what, and it always struck me as odd that no one was shooting Bowtech. It's their money, but their advertising strategy seems off to me. I don't watch UFC (I had to Google it) nor do I watch bull riding. But whatever. 

I'd love to see Levi shoot for Hoyt.


----------



## rodney482

JeffShrugged said:


> This is kind of a depressing fact. Sometimes I feel like I am the only one on Archery Talk that doesn't hunt. For me personally, archery is all about field and 3D. When I watch Bow Junky videos I pay a lot of attention to who is shooting what, and it always struck me as odd that no one was shooting Bowtech. It's their money, but their advertising strategy seems off to me. I don't watch UFC (I had to Google it) nor do I watch bull riding. But whatever.
> 
> I'd love to see Levi shoot for Hoyt.



I agree it is quite depressing.... it is a sad fact.


----------



## BStokes

I don't think this is really a valid argument. What happened when Jennings dropped their pro staff? Also High Country? Even PSE dropped theirs but came back strong when they started supporting shooters again. Hunters shoot what we shoot. I'm not talking about pros but all target shooters. This doesn't pertain just to bows but all archery equipment. I hope Hoyt realizes this and gets back in the game or they may see a decline in their sales also. I know and so does everyone else that most people will take the local shooter's advice on what to buy before they will a salesman. Matt McPherson has done pretty well with this approach. By the way, what happened to McPherson bows when he left and they quit supporting shooters?


----------



## bhtr3d

Supermag1 said:


> Mossy Oak Mudslinger was one of the all time great bulls. Mentioning bodacious as the only famous bull is like saying Randy Ulmer was the only good 3D shooter back then and forgetting about Burley Hall.


but he is the all time famous bull of history ...you have to give him that. LOL

BUT, back to what this thread about......each person is entitled to shoot whomever they wish to....They are contracted personel...and when a contract is over, if they have offers from elsewhere...It's their choice to persue them.


----------



## sagecreek

Way to go Levi and Christenberry! :thumb: That's all I have to say about that. lain:


----------



## bsharkey

there are some Russians that shoot Bowtech (Fita)


----------



## rocket80

Idk about pros but I shot with a guy that shoots very well. He said bow tech paid 450 in contingency. He was on the podium in atleast half the proams.


----------



## Rolo

rodney482 said:


> Target archery is soooooo tiny why would you invest in it?


In North America for sure.

Now, Europe and Asia by comparison, not so much. Worldwide, hunting is a tiny market by comparison, at least a smaller market than hunting...


----------



## DroptineArchery

If Elite or any other company picked up those 2 names it would create some sales for the local archery shops. Really 3 names we cannot forget about Samantha. Elite has the deep pockets, I think it all depends on the hunting show for Levi and sponsorship,


----------



## JeffShrugged

Rolo said:


> In North America for sure.
> 
> Now, Europe and Asia by comparison, not so much. Worldwide, hunting is a tiny market by comparison, at least a smaller market than hunting...


Too right! In most of Europe bow hunting is illegal. I used to live in Finland, I know bow hunting is legal there, and it is in Spain and France too, oh and Denmark. I think that is it though. 

I see Elite guys in tournaments and I wish I could try out Elite's bows. Astonishingly enough, there are no dealers here in San Diego, or Los Angeles. In fact, the nearest Elite dealership is in Bakersfield, which is about 4 hours away. Way too far. What a position to be in; they are getting plenty of exposure, but there are large areas where people can't touch or buy their bows.


----------



## wsbark01

DroptineArchery said:


> If Elite or any other company picked up those 2 names it would create some sales for the local archery shops. Really 3 names we cannot forget about Samantha. Elite has the deep pockets, I think it all depends on the hunting show for Levi and sponsorship,


Yup Elite has deep pockets, they just announced they are moving Scott/CBE to New York where they are gonna invest 5 million, so I say they can afford any pro they wanna pick up. I'm not a Mathews shooter but I would hate to see these 2 go away from them!


----------



## Unicron

Might have something to do with Mathews not releasing any new target bows? Perhaps they want out of that particular market?

My communications with Mathews (from Europe - aka Target continent) have been troublesome to say the least. Clearly they care only about Americans hunting on US soil. (and defense staff stationed)

Kind of makes sense to drop target support all together, starting with the more expensive shooters. I really wonder who broke the deal, the shooters because of the Elite money, or Mathews because they want to spend their marketing funds elsewhere.


----------



## Jame

Unicron said:


> Might have something to do with Mathews not releasing any new target bows? Perhaps they want out of that particular market?
> 
> My communications with Mathews (from Europe - aka Target continent) have been troublesome to say the least. Clearly they care only about Americans hunting on US soil. (and defense staff stationed)
> 
> Kind of makes sense to drop target support all together, starting with the more expensive shooters. I really wonder who broke the deal, the shooters because of the Elite money, or Mathews because they want to spend their marketing funds elsewhere.


I can say guys like Jeff Hopkins still shoots a bow like he used to win with in the late 90's. truth be told he doesn't wanta change. Why when you can still be a dominate force with what you have. Not saying a new target design once in awhile wouldn't be nice but what they have is proven. Don't fix it if its not broke.

Mathews has done A lot for 3d archery in the US. I like what they are doing. There heart is in the rt area. The nasp program, lost Camo donations for mission trips etc. I believe they have proven what they are doing works.mwhynchange it. 

I can honestly say that I love being part of the Mathews family. They have been awesome to me and many others but I am glad to see a lot of the other companies trying to expand there staff. It's needed to keep this sport we love going.
Thank you to all the companies who do support these target archery sports.
Jame Jamison


----------



## tmorelli

wsbark01 said:


> Yup Elite has deep pockets, they just announced they are moving Scott/CBE to New York....


That's not what they are doing or what the article said. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagecreek

Jame said:


> I can say guys like Jeff Hopkins still shoots a bow like he used to win with in the late 90's. truth be told he doesn't wanta change. Why when you can still be a dominate force with what you have. Not saying a new target design once in awhile wouldn't be nice but what they have is proven. Don't fix it if its not broke.
> 
> Mathews has done A lot for 3d archery in the US. I like what they are doing. There heart is in the rt area. The nasp program, lost Camo donations for mission trips etc. I believe they have proven what they are doing works.mwhynchange it.
> 
> I can honestly say that I love being part of the Mathews family. They have been awesome to me and many others but I am glad to see a lot of the other companies trying to expand there staff. It's needed to keep this sport we love going.
> Thank you to all the companies who do support these target archery sports.
> Jame Jamison


Good Post Jame. Thanks for posting. 

But, JMO, if Levi starts shooting an Elite, watch out, he will be unbeatable. His scores will probably jump 20 points. :wink:


----------



## rodney482

Rolo said:


> In North America for sure.
> 
> Now, Europe and Asia by comparison, not so much. Worldwide, hunting is a tiny market by comparison, at least a smaller market than hunting...


Due to taxes and shipping costs the international market is not that attractive.

Mathews sells far more bows domestically than internationally.

and if we look at compound bows the largest market is North America.


----------



## bill_collector

Well I heard something way different than what all you guys have heard. I was told that Levi is about to sign with Mathews again for a very impressive amount of money. Like 600k a year


----------



## rodney482

bill_collector said:


> Well I heard something way different than what all you guys have heard. I was told that Levi is about to sign with Mathews again for a very impressive amount of money. Like 600k a year


LOL... thats all I got to say about that... LOL


----------



## carlosii

bill_collector said:


> Well I heard something way different than what all you guys have heard. I was told that Levi is about to sign with Mathews again for a very impressive amount of money. Like 600k a year


i was told Matt just gave him the keys and told him, "The place is your's, Levi." :77::77:


----------



## rodney482

carlosii said:


> i was told Matt just gave him the keys and told him, "The place is your's, Levi." :77::77:


Has anyone ever seen a picture of Levi and Matt together?


----------



## carlosii

fwiw i was watching Mike Waltrip's Peak Challenge show and noticed a Hoyt sticker on the lower right front fender on the cars they were driving..it wasn't a big sticker...but you can bet Mike didn't let them put it there for nothing. :shade:


----------



## Kstigall

Jame said:


> I can say guys like Jeff Hopkins still shoots a bow like he used to win with in the late 90's. truth be told he doesn't wanta change. Why when you can still be a dominate force with what you have. Not saying a new target design once in awhile wouldn't be nice but what they have is proven. Don't fix it if its not broke.
> 
> Mathews has done A lot for 3d archery in the US. I like what they are doing. There heart is in the rt area. The nasp program, lost Camo donations for mission trips etc. I believe they have proven what they are doing works.mwhynchange it.
> 
> I can honestly say that I love being part of the Mathews family. They have been awesome to me and many others but I am glad to see a lot of the other companies trying to expand there staff. It's needed to keep this sport we love going.
> Thank you to all the companies who do support these target archery sports.
> Jame Jamison


I have never owned a Mathews and never really been a fan of the single cam in general. Yet I wholeheartedly agree with the highlighted statements above. I recognized long ago that Mathews puts a LOT back into archery games and to exposing archery to a broader segment of society (NASP). It sure seems they invest a lot more into archery in general than any other company and maybe even more than some of the other big companies combined. The only caveat to that may be that Easton/Hoyt is big into international archery and have pretty much "owned" the NFAA for some time and kept field archery alive.


----------



## Unicron

Oh I'm not saying they haven't done anything for target. It just seems to me they "want out" now. Only to the things you mentioned, not spread themselves thinner.
They indeed do sell a lot more in the US than elsewhere. But as US citizen outside of the USA, you do not get the same treatment by far. I will leave my personal communications with them out of it for now, but I will state that prices for their 2013 bows are about DOUBLE that what they are in Europe to what they are back home. (Creed $750 -> $1169 / Chill $800 -> $1300)
(And let's not forget the Triumph, which could have been a main contender in Europe: $1500~1600!!!)

I must also agree that I love the fact that more companies are getting more serious about 3D / Field now too. Instead of some Bowtech and PSE against legions of Mathews / Hoyt, Elite and G5 Prime get a piece now too. Especially in Europe / Asia, I feel it is time to see some more variation, 90% is Hoyt out here... (to the point is hard to even buy something else, it is simply not available)


----------



## sagecreek

Unicron said:


> Oh I'm not saying they haven't done anything for target. It just seems to me they "want out" now. Only to the things you mentioned, not spread themselves thinner.
> They indeed do sell a lot more in the US than elsewhere. But as US citizen outside of the USA, you do not get the same treatment by far. I will leave my personal communications with them out of it for now, but I will state that prices for their 2013 bows are about DOUBLE that what they are in Europe to what they are back home. (Creed $750 -> $1169 / Chill $800 -> $1300)
> (And let's not forget the Triumph, which could have been a main contender in Europe: $1500~1600!!!)
> 
> I must also agree that I love the fact that more companies are getting more serious about 3D / Field now too. Instead of some Bowtech and PSE against legions of Mathews / Hoyt, Elite and G5 Prime get a piece now too. Especially in Europe / Asia, I feel it is time to see some more variation, 90% is Hoyt out here... (to the point is hard to even buy something else, it is simply not available)


How does those prices compare to a Hoyt overseas? Or better yet, a Merlin or OK Archery?


----------



## tmorelli

It sure seems like I'm seeing a lot more Mathews on FITA lines both in the US and internationally since Hoyt gave their shooters the finger. 

How shameful is it that Levi got more for second place with his Mathews than Tim did for winning with his Hoyt? I hope Hoyt is embarrassed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J Whittington

I agree with TM. rumor is hoyt is returning. Good to see elite investing more into competitive shooting. Maybe it will open some doors for others


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

tmorelli said:


> It sure seems like I'm seeing a lot more Mathews on FITA lines both in the US and internationally since Hoyt gave their shooters the finger.
> 
> How shameful is it that Levi got more for second place with his Mathews than Tim did for winning with his Hoyt? I hope Hoyt is embarrassed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I seen that and commented on it in the BowJunky picture. That is very sad. A few weeks back poor Danny got $350.00 for 3rd! Come on Hoyt, if your going to ask $1400 for your flagship Pro Comp Elite, at least pay the people that help put you and that bow up on the podium!


----------



## Unicron

I agree, Hoyt is indeed not financially supporting their shooters anymore people told me. Wasn't sure that was just them in their (small?) European league or across the board.



sagecreek said:


> How does those prices compare to a Hoyt overseas? Or better yet, a Merlin or OK Archery?


Hoyt = $ = €. Which means you pay about 1.3x the price. $500 Charger = €540 -> $680. $1500 PC-E = €1160 -> $1470.
But that is the point. A Mathews Chill (or MR) costs the same as a PC-E. While back on US soil, these are 800 to 1500!

Merlin has gone bottoms up, but I believe their prices were about the same across the globe.
OK Archery is German, I believe the US prices are just a little better because of the taxes. They ship them in large enough quantities that the shipping doesn't matter too much anymore.
This seems to be what Mathews doesn't want to do. They ship every single container past all their dealers throughout Europe, availability and retailer prices are rather insane on those. If a small company like Green Horn or OK Archery can do it right, then what is keeping Mathews?

==

More ontopic: If Hoyt doesn't want to pay, how come that Elite can? Is scott / CBE that welll selling?


----------



## pabowman

tmorelli said:


> It sure seems like I'm seeing a lot more Mathews on FITA lines both in the US and internationally since Hoyt gave their shooters the finger.
> 
> How shameful is it that Levi got more for second place with his Mathews than Tim did for winning with his Hoyt? I hope Hoyt is embarrassed.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I saw that too... that is absurd... I was talking to Tim out at Marengo, an he kept telling me to switch bows because wins don't come around very often and if I won, I would be leaving about $10,000 on the table.... guess he left some money on the table too... I'll gladly leave the money on the table and shoot my Pearson if that is what would happen shooting a different brand of bow... 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shooter74

They come as a package I think both are great shooters


----------



## hoosierredneck

so tell us,are they going to build a new target bow.something new in the line up possible?there going to have to put something pretty special together for these guys to shoot.i don't believe the tour is going to make it for them. jmo.


----------



## sagecreek

The Tour is a great shooting bow. lain:


----------



## bhtr3d

sagecreek said:


> The Tour is a great shooting bow. lain:


IF you can find one....LOL


----------



## sagecreek

bhtr3d said:


> IF you can find one....LOL


True. I've had lots of friends wanting to buy one this year. My group has bought 3 useds ones and a new one that had been on the shelf for awhile.


----------



## mag41vance

Kstigall said:


> Word on the street is that Mathews dropped Christenberry AND Levi so they could afford to pick up the Stig..........


 Wake up Kent!  You're having one of those dreams again! :der:


----------



## TargetTrouble

jimb said:


> What are they doing to help non-pro shooters besides the military incentives?


When my wife and I shot for them It helped knowing that we didn't have to buy bows (2 free each year for both of us) plus between the two of us mostly her lately over the past three or four year we shot for them approximately 3000 in winnings helped offset the cost of shooting.


----------



## Bearlee

sagecreek said:


> Good Post Jame. Thanks for posting.
> 
> But, JMO, if Levi starts shooting an Elite, watch out, he will be unbeatable. His scores will probably jump 20 points. :wink:


HA imagine what they would be if he shot a HOYT! near perfect


----------



## sagecreek

Bearlee said:


> HA imagine what they would be if he shot a HOYT! near perfect


You do know that HOYT stands for "Half Of Your Trouble" don't you? lain:


----------



## Bearlee

sagecreek said:


> You do know that HOYT stands for "Half Of Your Trouble" don't you? lain:


Funny, I thought it was "Hold Onto Your Trophies"


----------



## Babyk

Hoyt pay out are lower than years past but times are tuff right now.....just think how much profit and product they wanted by running over all them bows with big trucks in there parking lot.......gotta make up the money somewhere


----------



## chirohunter73

Should be interesting to see how this all plays out...I have no doubt that some big names will be changing what they shoot.


----------



## J Whittington

A lot of good bows out there. IMHO, id love to see some non archery companys support pro shooters, archery events


----------



## Bubba Dean

I really care what Michael Waddell uses...................not.


----------



## carlosii

Bubba Dean said:


> I really care what Michael Waddell uses...................not.


man crush? :shade:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

So did Levi go to Elite or what?????


----------



## woodsman78

3D Pinwheeler said:


> So did Levi go to Elite or what?????


I was wondering about that to Jon ?


----------



## rodney482

3D Pinwheeler said:


> So did Levi go to Elite or what?????


Seeing how he hasnt chimed in I am guessing something is up.

No doubt he was extremely frustrated with Mathews last year.


----------



## threelakes

I thought he had a good year , why would he be frustrated


----------



## Kstigall

Who really cares what bow Darrin or Levi use? If you do care please explain...........

When it really comes down to it I do not much care. There is only one fairly popular bow company that I don't support because they don't support archery competitions or organizations. If this company picked up either Darrin or Levi I would "like" this company at least at a basic level. Sure I have my favorite current bow designs and least favorite designs. I even like some manufacturers more than others because of how they support competition archers or promote archery in general. I do not necessarily like one company better than another based on their bow designs. I may not like how a company advertises (using full of BS TV mouths) yet l still can like their designs......... I find myself liking bow manufacturers because of how they run their business and the character of their "people" more than the design of their bows. For example, if a representative (company officer or other) shows poor character and the company continues turns a blind eye they lose my respect and consequently are much less likely to get my $$'s. I clearly understand NO business is 100% perfect or has all perfect employees.

So I only hope that Levi, Darrin or any other archer valued member of the archery community signs on with respectable sponsors that support archery in a way that even non-archers can respect. Who doesn't want the good guys, archer or manufacturer, to succeed?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

Doesn't matter what they shoot to me either. Didn't want to read 5 pages of bashing. Just curious if they finally left Mathew's is all.


----------



## johnniecat

Levi on Mathew pro staff and Darrin is not.


----------



## tmorelli

johnniecat said:


> Levi on Mathew pro staff and Darrin is not.


What? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrtlnd164

johnniecat said:


> Levi on Mathew pro staff and Darrin is not.


Yep, I noticed his photo is no longer on their Pro Staff photo page also.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

Where did he go to??


----------



## rattlinman

Very very very interesting


----------



## Kstigall

Darrin will be a catch for any manufacturer....... 

I just hope him leaving Mathews doesn't hurt my chances of getting a monster signing bonus!


----------



## NY911

Please let DC be coming to PSE! PLEAE, PLEASE, PLEASE!


----------



## tmorelli

NY911 said:


> Please let DC be coming to PSE! PLEAE, PLEASE, PLEASE!


Not gonna happen. PSE might see another big name though. 

....no, not Levi.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolo

tmorelli said:


> PSE might see another big name though.


WTH...since rumors are running amuck, and its AT...any inclination from which, and what the primary venue is that the unnamed person shoots?

Speculation on a Tuesday...ain't it grand. :darkbeer:


----------



## sagecreek

tmorelli said:


> Not gonna happen. PSE might see another big name though.
> 
> ....no, not Levi.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No, no, no. Before this gets out of hand, I just want to say that I will not be shooting for PSE next year. lain:


----------



## Kstigall

tmorelli said:


> Not gonna happen. PSE might see another big name though.
> 
> ....no, not Levi.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I've arrived!!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d

tmorelli said:


> Not gonna happen. PSE might see another big name though.
> 
> ....no, not Levi.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




So, are you saying your going to go Pro next year......come on fess up Tony.....we know ya wanna go for that SOY


I have some insight that someone(s) will be switching that are in the southern part of the USA (southeast)


----------



## tmorelli

bhtr3d said:


> So, are you saying your going to go Pro next year......come on fess up Tony.....we know ya wanna go for that SOY


I said "big name" not "no name".


----------



## bhtr3d

tmorelli said:


> I said "big name" not "no name".


Oh, don't sell yourself short.....be positive I know okies have a hard time at that...being the stepchild of TEXAS in football...and the wanna be to Kansas in basketball. but oh wait...you do have a good softball team...so you might want to make them mangirls...your other athletes LOL


Ooppss, sorry didn't mean to hijack this thread like this....


----------



## tmorelli

bhtr3d said:


> Oh, don't sell yourself short.....be positive I know okies have a hard time at that...being the stepchild of TEXAS in football...and the wanna be to Kansas in basketball. but oh wait...you do have a good softball team...so you might want to make them mangirls...your other athletes LOL
> 
> 
> Ooppss, sorry didn't mean to hijack this thread like this....


You do realize you're barking up the wrong tree with that, right? I'm SEC born and raised. Go Vols!


----------



## J Whittington

I can understand why people would change to PSE. Very accurate,speedy bows that are extremly easy to work on.


----------



## okarcher

Some of that might be right but we sure as He!! aren't the stepchild to Texas in Football!!! You might want to keep up with your college football a little better.

And yes Toni is going pro next year, Known Pro!!! or atleast in our on minds. 



bhtr3d said:


> Oh, don't sell yourself short.....be positive I know okies have a hard time at that...being the stepchild of TEXAS in football...and the wanna be to Kansas in basketball. but oh wait...you do have a good softball team...so you might want to make them mangirls...your other athletes LOL
> 
> 
> Ooppss, sorry didn't mean to hijack this thread like this....


----------



## tmorelli

okarcher said:


> Toni is going pro next year, Known Pro!!! or atleast in our on minds.


I'm starting to think you do that on purpose. :set1_thinking:


----------



## okarcher

Sorry im horrible with spelling and names. LOL im just calling you morelli from now on.


----------



## Garceau

tmorelli said:


> I'm starting to think you do that on purpose. :set1_thinking:


Lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli

okarcher said:


> Sorry im horrible with spelling and names. LOL im just calling you morelli from now on.


LOL.... literally but Morelli works for me 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau

I like T-Mo

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 918hoytman918

How many longhorns does it take to change a light bulb? None, they just talk about how great it used to be.


----------



## Supermag1

tmorelli said:


> LOL.... literally but Morelli works for me
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Now if he starts misspelling it Moroni, I'd have to wonder.


----------



## okarcher

I was thinking more like Toni The Tiger "He's Great!!!!!" LOL!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d

tmorelli said:


> I'm starting to think you do that on purpose. :set1_thinking:


Toni fits him to a T LOL


----------



## tmorelli

okarcher said:


> I was thinking more like Toni The Tiger "He's Great!!!!!" LOL!!!!


I was going to turn it around on you but there's just nothing funny about Chad Hilburn...... nothing at all.:wink:



bhtr3d said:


> Toni fits him to a T LOL


That's the way I spell it inside the waist band of my underwear. Look close.......


----------



## carlosii

tmorelli said:


> I was going to turn it around on you but there's just nothing funny about Chad Hilburn...... nothing at all.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way I spell it inside the waist band of my underwear. Look close.......


time for you to turn in yer man card..PINK JOCKEYS??? :no::no:


----------



## Archerybuff

So I don't see Gomez or Darrin on Mathews website under "prostaff?


----------



## Bo Morris

Anyone notice all the Elite signs on Darrin's Facebook page?


----------



## carlosii

Bo Morris said:


> Anyone notice *all the Elite signs *on Darrin's Facebook page?


just the link to the t.v. show. did i miss some?


----------



## bhtr3d

carlosii said:


> just the link to the t.v. show. did i miss some?


No, that's ALL that is there
.


----------



## Dilligaf

What is the saying if you haven't heard a rumor by 10am then start one.
Darrin is definitely leaving Mathews, Levi's contract is up.
G5/Prime might be looking to sign some more top shooters


----------



## bsharkey

Supermag1 said:


> Now if he starts misspelling it Moroni, I'd have to wonder.


Moroni didn't he write a book?

easy now you don't want to upset MR. Smith :angel:


----------



## Garceau

A lot of pics of Levi hunting out west.....didnt notice any bow in the pics.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnmodaw

Garceau said:


> A lot of pics of Levi hunting out west.....didnt notice any bow in the pics.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


I noticed that too! But I did notice a Mathews quiver.


----------



## bsharkey

i just hope he goes somewhere soon 7 pages of this is way too much.who cares?
it's like a bunch of school girls talking about Brad Pitt.



the quality of acting he does in that Lancaster commercial is not even up to the quality of 1970s Porno acting.


----------



## carlosii

well, i was at the supermarket today and People magazine said....
oh, and Cosmopolitan had an article on....

:lol3:


----------



## ruttinbuck

He had his safari in the antelope pic.


----------



## bsharkey

carlosii said:


> well, i was at the supermarket today and People magazine said....
> oh, and Cosmopolitan had an article on....
> 
> :lol3:


thats funny every on knows it was Vogue not Cosmopolitan.


----------



## carlosii

bsharkey said:


> i just hope he goes somewhere soon 7 pages of this is way too much.who cares?
> it's like a bunch of school girls talking about Brad Pitt.
> 
> 
> 
> the quality of acting he does in that Lancaster commercial is not even up to the quality of *1970s Porno *acting.


i have seen the Lancaster commercial, however i have never been exposed to 1970's porn...so i'll have to take your word for it...i do think the baby does a pretty good job though.


----------



## bsharkey

carlosii said:


> i have seen the Lancaster commercial, however i have never been exposed to 1970's porn...so i'll have to take your word for it...i do think the baby does a pretty good job though.


Your not missing anything on the 70's porn its just bad acting and a lot of hair.and the baby is all over it son that kids got a future in acting.


----------



## hoosierredneck

bsharkey said:


> thats funny every on knows it was Vogue not Cosmopolitan.


funny,i thought it was the enquirer ?


----------



## gjstudt

FYI for y'all

I shot with DC aka Nutter Butter today and he was shooting a Mathews. Although he did show me some pics on his phone of some great groups he shot at home. I did notice in the picture he had of the great group there was a HOYT hanging from the arrows. Maybe his showed me a pic of his buddies groups of arrows. maybe Not.

We had fun shooting as usual


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

gjstudt said:


> FYI for y'all
> 
> I shot with DC aka Nutter Butter today and he was shooting a Mathews. Although he did show me some pics on his phone of some great groups he shot at home. I did notice in the picture he had of the great group there was a HOYT hanging from the arrows. Maybe his showed me a pic of his buddies groups of arrows. maybe Not.
> 
> We had fun shooting as usual


I'm confused


----------



## tmorelli

LOL @ Gary. 

What DC shot yesterday, what he shoots at home today and what he shoots after Nov1 are not necessarily related.

.... and I think that was one of my groups he was showing off pictures of....


----------



## bhtr3d

tmorelli said:


> LOL @ Gary.
> 
> What DC shot yesterday, what he shoots at home today and what he shoots after Nov1 are not necessarily related.
> 
> .... and I think that was one of my groups he was showing off pictures of....


...

So one of your groups?... so the Point Shoot..and well ya know Explode. ....exploded???? Into a hoyt...


----------



## asa3dpro

gjstudt said:


> FYI for y'all
> 
> I shot with DC aka Nutter Butter today and he was shooting a Mathews. Although he did show me some pics on his phone of some great groups he shot at home. I did notice in the picture he had of the great group there was a HOYT hanging from the arrows. Maybe his showed me a pic of his buddies groups of arrows. maybe Not.
> 
> We had fun shooting as usual


I hate getting into this type of thread, but I'm not sure that DC would take a pay cut like that unless Hoyt is going to rethink their contingency program..


----------



## threelakes

I think they did


----------



## bhtr3d

ruttinbuck said:


> He had his safari in the antelope pic.


Not that it matters...but that pic is from last year I think


----------

